#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού υλικών εξωτερικής-εσωτερικής θερμομόνωσης - πιλοτής - δώματος

## dn102

Ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω ένα προγραμματάκι στο excel πάνω σε θερμοπροσόψεις και γενικά μονώσεις.Έχω συμπληρώσει όλα τα διαθέσιμα υλικά απο Fibran -Thrakon -DOW μαζί με τιμές που δουλεύω στα εξοικονομώ.Όποιος έχει δουλέψει κάποια άλλη εταιρία και έχει κάποια λίστα σε excel να τη περάσω μαζί με τιμές, πιστεύω θα έχουμε ένα πολύ καλό οδηγό σχετικά με τα κόστη πάνω σε θερμομονώσεις.

Το πρόγραμμα υπολογίζει τεμάχια και βύσματα για στήριξη ανάλογα με το είδος που επιλέγουμε (Τ, W).Θα προσθέσω και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά (πλέγματα κόλες, ρητίνες) και θα δώσω σε υφιστάμενες μονόσεις τα πραγματικά μεγέθη που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και τρόπους να μειώσεις το κατασκευαστικό κόστος.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Ανεβάζω ένα δείγμα και θέλω να ακούσω απόψεις για διορθώσεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο διότι στερούμαι ιδεών(!).Σε συνδιασμό με το πρόγραμμα "θερμομόνωσης" του Χάρη, μπορεί να γίνει άλλη μία καρτέλα στο τέλος για επεμβάσεις.

Το αρχείο ανέβηκε στα Downloads -Μηχανολογικά - ΚΕΝΑΚ

----------


## Xάρης

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το πρόγραμμα θερμομόνωσης που έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads είναι με τον παλιό κανονισμό θερμομόνωσης, του *1979*!

Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε για την προσφορά σου και διάβασε παρακάτω κάποιες γενικές παρατηρήσεις που έχω να κάνω σε όσους κάνουν προγράμματα σε excel.

Διαχωρίστε χρωματικά, ώστε να είναι εύκολο αντιληπτό, τα κελιά που δέχονται δεδομένα από τα κελιά που περιέχουν τύπους.
Το ίδιο για τα κελιά που έχουν σταθερές, που μπορεί όμως ο χρήστης να τις αλλάξει, από τα κελιά που δέχονται δεδομένα.Όλα τα κελιά να είναι κλειδωμένα εκτός απ' αυτά που δέχονται δεδομένα και σταθερές.Το φύλλο να είναι κλειδωμένο, ώστε να μη σβήνονται κατά λάθος τύποι.Όσα κελιά δεν έχουν δεδομένα-σταθερές-αποτελέσματα, να έχουν άλλο χρωματικό φόντο.Να έχετε καθορίσει περιοχή εκτύπωσης και να είναι εκτυπώσιμο αυτό που βλέπουμε στην οθόνη, συμμαζεμένο και ευπαρουσίαστο.Γράψτε οδηγίες με τη μορφή σχολίων σε όσα κελιά θεωρείτε απαραίτητο.Χρησιμοποιήστε την "Επικύρωση δεδομένων" για οδηγίες, περιορισμό των τιμών και των τυχόν σφαλμάτων του χρήστη.Αποφύγετε όσο γίνεται τις μακροεντολές και τον κώδικα VB. Σε απλά excel συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται. Πολλές φορές οι χρήστες δεν ξέρουν πώς να ενεργοποιήσουν τις μακροεντολές. Επιπλέον, είναι σίγουροι για τον άλλον που δεν μας εμπιστεύεται.

Το ² δημιουργείται με το *δεξί alt* και το *2* όσο το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στα ελληνικά.
Το ³ δημιουργείται με το *δεξί alt* και το *3* όσο το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στα ελληνικά.
Το ¤ δημιουργείται με το *δεξί alt* και το *ε* όσο το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στα ελληνικά.
Το ° δημιουργείται με το *δεξί alt* και το *0* όσο το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στα ελληνικά.

Επισυνάπτω το excel που δημιούργησες, στο οποίο πρόσθεσα δύο ακόμα φύλλα.
Δείχνω τον τρόπο που θα το αντιμετώπιζα.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Χάρη σ'ευχαριστώ, απλά έχω καιρό να δουλέψω στο excel και έχω ξεχάσει πώς τα κάνεις.Η λογική μου είναι ίδια μ'αυτο που έκανες και ευχαριστώ πολύ(!)

Χάρη θέλει να διαβάσω το κώδικα και θα αργήσω, θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις;

----------


## Xάρης

Κλειδωμένα χωρίς κωδικό είναι!
Τα ξεκλειδώνεις και βλέπεις τον κώδικα.
Από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να παρεμβάλλεις όσες γραμμές υλικών θέλεις και να προσθέσεις ακόμα και  εκατοντάδες.

----------


## dn102

Ευχαριστωωωωωώ

----------


## dn102

Νομίζω έτσι είναι όντως καλύτερο.Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει παρεμβάσεις και ας το ανεβάσει ξανά

To αρχείο βελτιώθηκε απο το Χάρη τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ.Όποιος συνάδελφος έχει τιμές η θέλει να αλλάξει κάτι ας το κάνει και ας το ανεβάσει ξανά.
*
Νέο αρχείο για Υπολογισμό Κόστους Θερμοπρόσοψη  στα downloads -KENAK
*

----------


## dn102

Αναβάθμιση του τελευταίου αρχείου excel.
Έγιναν οι παρακάτω *προσθήκες* και *βελτιώσεις*:

 _Επιρροή ταχύτητας ανέμου στη μηχανική στήριξη της θερμοπρόσοψης.__ Αυτόματος υπολογισμός και εκλογή του καλύτερου τρόπου μηχανικής στήριξης.__ Υπολογισμός επιφανείας περιμετρικά του κουφώματος.__ Διόρθωση σφαλμάτων - υπολογισμών.__ Οικονομική λύση για μείωση του κόστους κατασκευής, χωρίς επιρροή στη ποιότητα κατασκευής__ Κέρδος σε περίπτωση "Εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον"._
 Το αρχείο θα το βρείτε στα downloads -KENAK, *Ver 2.1*

----------

Xάρης

----------

